# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Langer ongesteld en bruine afscheiding na start pil

## dees87

hallo,

Ik heb eigenlijk een hele simpele vraag maar kan het antwoord nergens anders vinden dus ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen,

sinds mijn 13e ben ik aan de pil (marvelon) geweest tot augustus vorig jaar toen was ik 22, en moest ik vanwege onderzoeken van de internist het pilgebruik stopzetten Ik had toen geen relatie en vond het wel prima omdat ik veel minder klachten had van de menstruatie dan toen ik 13 was, maar nu een jaar later heb ik sinds een maand weer een vriend en heb ik besloten toch maar weer aan te pil te beginnen, huisarts gebeld en zonder problemen kreeg ik een receptje, nu niet voor de marvelon maar voor microgynon 30, toen wachten op de 1e dag van de menstruatie en vorige week woensdag dus begonnen met de pilstrip, nu ruim een week later ben ik nog steeds een soort van ongesteld, dat wil zeggen dat ik een soort bruin/roze afscheiding blijf houden terwijl normaal mijn menstruatie maar een dag of 5-6 duurde.

Nu is is dus mijn vraag of dit kan komen doordat ik weer begonnen met de pil, en mijn lichaam dus weer moet wennen aan hormonen enz. ook ben ik afgelopen week 1 keer de pil vergeten, geen seks gehad dus verder geen zorgen maar misschien dat dat er ook nog iets mee te maken kan hebben.

Ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen.

groetjes Desiree

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Desiree,

Dit kan idd liggen aan het opnieuw oppikken van de pil. Je hebt jarenlang de Marvelon geslikt, bent een tijdje gestopt geweest en bent nu begonnen met de Microgynon 30, iedere soort pil heeft weer een andere hoeveelheid hormonen. Je lichaam is daar nu dus niet meer aan gewend geweest en probeert daar nu weer een beetje aan te wennen. Ook het vergeten van 1 pil kan daarin de oorzaak zijn geweest. (Lichaam is aan het wennen -> 1 dag geen pil -> Lichaam verward).

Je zult dus gewoon moeten afwachten, mocht je dit probleem nou iedere maand hebben dan zou je even contact op moeten nemen met je huisarts want dan zou het best kunnen dat er bepaalde hormonen inzitten waar jouw lichaam niet goed tegen kan. Je moet de microgynon dan wel minimaal al 3 maanden gebruikt hebben.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Alice505

Hey Desiree,

Ik heb precies hetzelfde probleem met Microgynon 30.. Ben nu twee weken begonnen met de pil en twee weken 'ongesteld' en begin het aardig zat te worden. Is het bij jou uiteindelijk nog opgelost?

Groetjes,
Alice

----------


## dees87

hey alice,

Bij mij is het na 13 dagen gestopt, en ging mijn menstruatiepatroon gewoon verder, maar ik kreeg weer heel veel klachten waar ik in mijn pilvrije periode vanaf was, en dus naar de huisarts geweest en ik blijk overgevoelig voor hormonen en dus is de pil er bij mij na 2 maanden weer uit gehaald, Nu sinds een week een koperspiraal en dat had ik eigenlijk veel eerder moeten doen, het zetten was een beetje pijnlijk, maar verder nergens meer last van en geen emotionele buien meer, mijn hoofdpijn/migraine is alweer zo goed als weg, en niet meer hoeven te denken aan het slikken van de pil( daar was ik heel slecht in)

maar die bruine afscheiding en langer ongesteld zijn stopt ook een keer, bij mij dus na ongeveer 13 dagen, het was te weinig voor een tampon of maanverband maar te veel om helemaal niks te gebruiken heel vervelend

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Desiree,

Wat fijn om te horen dat je erachter bent wat dit alles veroorzaakte, en dat je nu een beter middel gevonden hebt. Altijd leuk om te horen dat alles achteraf opgelost is!

----------

